# Tiny Engines by Gasparin



## _shadow_ (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sure alot of people knows S.Gasparin and his tiny jewels...his engine have been an inspiration to me to take up machining.

I'd like to know how does he makes his engines sooooo tiny and precise? Does it involve special tools? fixtures? special polishing/lapping tools?

Any information will be helpful to me in setting up my workshop to aleast try to aspire to build like him....the plan is to first build Kerzel's Mini V1 and then take it from there.

Or am I just dreaming? 

Regards


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 26, 2012)

Not familiar with he work of  S.Gasparin. can you post a link? 

Tiny engines have very little surface area on the piston for air to push on . IMHO build something a little bigger to start with then work smaller as skills progress.
the guy that do tiny work often have a stereo microscope mounted to the lathe.
Tin


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 26, 2012)

Here you go..amazing work!

http://www.gasparin.cz/?show=frames&lng=en

Regards


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 26, 2012)

_shadow_ said:


> Or am I just dreaming?
> 
> Regards


 

Maybe not! there is no reason you can't do work on that scale. I liked David's little engine so much that I designed a V8 using some of the same parts. That eventually led to a single cylinder wobbler with a .0625 bore and stroke. As the size goes down the patience needs to increase. Drilling a .013 hole .100 deep takes four times longer than a 1/2 inch hole 4 inches deep. If you can live with that than you can more than likely pull off a project of that scale.


----------



## fcheslop (Nov 26, 2012)

The only thing working at very small scale is be prepared for a higher scrap rate as the 0.006 drills tend to wander
This is my smallest live steamer 1mm bore  1.5mm stroke just used a 8x eye glass no fancy kit



Good luck
kind regards
frazer


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 26, 2012)

> I'd like to know how does he makes his engines sooooo tiny and precise? Does it involve special tools? fixtures? special polishing/lapping tools?



Machining on a smaller scale is still machining. the basics are still the same. 
but because the scale is smaller there needs to be more practice patience perseverance and maybe polishing. 

Here are some general things to consider smaller machining requires faster speeds. honed tools cut smoother. keep the part on the parent metal as long as possible this simplifies part holding. buy a small insert vise for holding small parts.
some times methods need to be changed instead of threading or bolting together a light press fit may be in order. 
tin


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 26, 2012)

fcheslop, that's a NICE piece of work!

tin, thanks for the tip on the insert vice, I believe UNIMAT has such a vice in their catalogue.

I'll be sure to keep HMEM posted with progress, would need all the help. I'll be happy if eventually I can build something in the region of 2mm bore/stroke.

So far all I have is the UNIMAT ML lathe/mill and the Machinist Handbook (20th Edition)...still need to get the cutting tools, etc.

Thanks again.

Regards


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 27, 2012)

CO2-engines are quite simple. You don't need super precision and fancy equipment. They almost always run. Only thing with loose fittings is, they need more gas.


Nick


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 27, 2012)

Mueller? Any chance related to Fritz Mueller who wrote some articles about F1K-CO2?

Regards


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 27, 2012)

There are more than just one Müller (or Mueller without the umlaut) than just me. That's a very common name like Smith. Seems we had more millers (that what Müller means) than blacksmiths. 


Nick


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Nov 27, 2012)

well i´m too noob to give you advice, but a good tool grinder would be awsome, so you can grind your own custom cutting tools, cause finding small boring bars and so on would prove dificult. 

Hand turning clockmaster style, i´ve read that clock craftmans do a lot of jobs by hand with a graver, i suppouse that way you can control more the preassure on the metal your working so it does not flex.
.
And if your interested on co2 engines, check out this web:
http://freeflightquarterly.com/wordpress/?page_id=5

they have a book on them, the book comes with some plans.

I hope it helps


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 27, 2012)

MuellerNick said:


> There are more than just one Müller (or Mueller without the umlaut) than just me. That's a very common name like Smith. Seems we had more millers (that what Müller means) than blacksmiths.
> 
> 
> Nick



I like millers and blacksmiths! ;D


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 27, 2012)

Mawitö;201304 said:
			
		

> well i´m too noob to give you advice, but a good tool grinder would be awsome, so you can grind your own custom cutting tools, cause finding small boring bars and so on would prove dificult.
> 
> Hand turning clockmaster style, i´ve read that clock craftmans do a lot of jobs by hand with a graver, i suppouse that way you can control more the preassure on the metal your working so it does not flex.
> .
> ...



UNIMAT has a tool grinder attachment to the lathe, it's on my list....thanks for the link.

Regards


----------



## cfellows (Nov 27, 2012)

_shadow_ said:


> UNIMAT has a tool grinder attachment to the lathe, it's on my list....thanks for the link.
> 
> Regards


 
Don't want to throw cold water on your idea, but I personally try not to do any grinding anwhere close to my lathe or other machine tools.  The grit can get embedded in metal parts, make them run rough and greatly accelerate wear.  

I use a separate, belt grinder with home built fixtures for grinding my tool bits.  

Chuck


----------



## _shadow_ (Nov 27, 2012)

cfellows said:


> Don't want to throw cold water on your idea, but I personally try not to do any grinding anwhere close to my lathe or other machine tools.  The grit can get embedded in metal parts, make them run rough and greatly accelerate wear.
> 
> I use a separate, belt grinder with home built fixtures for grinding my tool bits.
> 
> Chuck


 
Chuck! I have seen your website....thanks for that tip, I'll remember it.

Regards


----------



## _shadow_ (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys,

I have managed to purchase the latest Gasparin engine, the G14.....it's for my Peanut Class free flight plane and also serving as an inspiration!

It weighs 4.65g with the plastic propellar.

Regards


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Jan 10, 2013)

wow that´s a real beauty, if you start making your own don´t forget to show us .

Mawito


----------



## _shadow_ (Jan 10, 2013)

Mawitö;206216 said:
			
		

> wow that´s a real beauty, if you start making your own don´t forget to show us .
> 
> Mawito


 
Yes!

I just got my 2nd package with all the cutting tool, now to get a suitable table to set the mill/lathe up.

Regards


----------



## thayer (Jan 10, 2013)

That is a lovely little engine. I have a couple of Gasparins myself, along with some Browns. I don't dare fly them outside.

Here are some of my early digital photos showing the home for two of the Browns. Looking at these pages again I realize it has been way too long since either has flown.

http://www.gryffinaero.com/models/ffpages/models/dem1.html
http://www.gryffinaero.com/models/ffpages/models/ff2/mcmahon1.html

Thayer


----------



## _shadow_ (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I have been to the site and I love the place...learnt to carve props from the articles there.

I'm mesmerized by these tiny engines, my goal is to make small engines to power Peanut class models and power them with 134a gas.

I recently purchase a 2nd G14 and 3rd one is on order from Mr Gasparin himself! 

Regards


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 11, 2013)

My personal experience is the older I get the bigger the engine


----------



## thayer (Jan 11, 2013)

My friend Joe Malinchak is well know here in the US for his micro RC stuff and has been consulting with Gasparin for quite a while. He recently ordered a pair of G2.6 motors for a micro RC twin project. This Free Flight beauty was also in the box, wrapped as a Christmas present.

Here is a thread with a video and more info.  http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1790067


----------



## _shadow_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! I hope he keeps it as a CO2 powered model.

Regards


----------



## alihureiby (Jan 15, 2013)

hi guys, 

where i can get the drawing plans for this tiny CO2 engine?

thanks


----------



## thayer (Jan 16, 2013)

It is a commercial product, so I doubt plans for this exact engine are available. I have seen other plans online though. Check Google for "co2 engine plans"


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 16, 2013)

Dave Kertzel has plans on Florida Association of Model Engineering site. 
I would give a direct link but that site does not work  that way. 
Tin


----------

